# 246 Solved Problems Book - Structural problems



## DAVE9999 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was looking at the '246 Solved Problems Book', in particular the Structural portion in the beginning. If you have this book, do you think these problems are realistic?

The book is from 1991 and the I will have trouble if the structural problems on the test are like the ones in the book. Many involve solving indeterminate structures by hand. Time consuming at best, not exactly a 6 minute problem.


----------



## kewlman (Sep 29, 2009)

DAVE9999 said:


> I was looking at the '246 Solved Problems Book', in particular the Structural portion in the beginning. If you have this book, do you think these problems are realistic?
> The book is from 1991 and the I will have trouble if the structural problems on the test are like the ones in the book. Many involve solving indeterminate structures by hand. Time consuming at best, not exactly a 6 minute problem.


I have the book also, but I don't use it.

I think it may be useful for SE2, not for SE1.

Sample Questions &amp; Solutions from NCEES and Six-Minute Solutions are the most useful ones for me.


----------

